# Samantha @ Stockton, Ca. Shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*8/27/07*
*Samantha is still in the shelter! ANYONE in Stockton Cal interested in helping her get out of there? PLEASE???*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you contacted the rescues Kerri or are you just posting them here? I'm tired, so I'm very confused.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Have you contacted the rescues Kerri or are you just posting them here? I'm tired, so I'm very confused.


I am contacting everyone! I will email them again! Thanks Kimm, I know it is hard but keep up your great efforts and get some rest...
Kerri


----------

